# Mokume Gane: A Pen for a Friend



## wizard (Aug 6, 2014)

Finished this pen early this morning for a very special friend. It's made out of really beautiful mokume gane. The rod was made by master metalsmith Mike Sakmar by
fusing combinations of the three metals: brass, copper and nickel silver into a 12 inch long and 3/4 inch round billet. Patinated to bring out all three metals. Heavy...will be a desk pen.
Doc


----------



## Swagopenturner (Aug 6, 2014)

Thaaaat's NEAT!  Does he sell the rod on the web?


----------



## southernclay (Aug 6, 2014)

That's one of the coolest pens I've seen since joining here, great job!


----------



## BJohn (Aug 6, 2014)

That is sweet?


----------



## plantman (Aug 6, 2014)

Amazing Don !!    Jim  S


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's awesome Doc! I've got a small rod that's I've been holding on to for something like this one day.


----------



## mark james (Aug 6, 2014)

This is one beautiful pen!  I love the color variations.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 6, 2014)

Now we're talking! Very well done! Too bad you didnt make the nib section out of the same material!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Doc,
You do not like to dwell inside "the box" for very long, do you? Great results, as you let your creative side run free. Really nice!


----------



## jyreene (Aug 6, 2014)

wizard said:


> Finished this pen early this morning for a very special friend. It's made out of really beautiful mokume gane. The rod was made by master metalsmith Mike Sakmar by fusing combinations of the three metals: brass, copper and nickel silver into a 12 inch long and 3/4 inch round billet. Patinated to bring out all three metals. Heavy...will be a desk pen. Doc



Amazing pen. What did you use to patina it? Now I have ideas for my Mokume that's sitting around.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty special. The metal colour combo is very striking. 
Is the black the brass or the nickel silver?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's a real beauty Doc!  Love that material.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 6, 2014)

Your best yet!!!!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 6, 2014)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2014)

Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, a stunning pen. Beautiful.

It looks quite long. What is the finished length?


----------



## TonyL (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice! Can it be turned using carbide inserts? Thank you.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 6, 2014)

That's just an awesome pen.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 6, 2014)

I like it Doc. No comments about bands this time :biggrin: You did a really nice job on this one. :wink:


----------



## Band Saw Box (Aug 6, 2014)

A stunningly beautiful pen Doc, As the self appointed QA rep. I will need see the pen first hand in order to do an in depth inspection. As I dont cut corners you should have the pen back in 12 to 36 month.


----------



## Curly (Aug 6, 2014)

When I saw it this morning I was in love with it. Usually at this point in the thread someone would have asked to be your friend. Amazingly, not this time. May I be your friend?


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 7, 2014)

You've seriously outdone yourself this time Doc. That's incredible!

Mike


----------



## rblakemore (Aug 7, 2014)

Really well done; an amazing pen!!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2014)

....oh, and while were at it......A very warm ( Long time coming :wink: ) welcome to the Guild. :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 7, 2014)

I am sitting here looking at what you have created and am absolutely speechless. The lines of the pen, your attention to detail....and oh my yes, the amazing colors!!! 
It is spectacular work of art. A true masterpiece.... And without a doubt one of the most beautiful pens I have seen!!!!

BTW, just out of curiosity, did one of your forebears happen to cut an ear off?


----------



## Toni (Aug 7, 2014)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Love it Doc!!


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 7, 2014)

Ahhhh.....My grasshopper! You have turned into a butterfly! There is nothing left to teach. You have turned into an amazing pen maker Doc and i envy the person receiving this beautiful pen. The pen is beautiful and you did a great job keeping the grain matched from cap to barrel. The front section is a little off, but im sure that this was not the easiest of materials to work with. I hope to be able to use some demascus someday, just to rich for my blood right now. Heck i hope i even make a pen anytime soon. I almost have my shop set back up, so hopefully soon.

Keep it up my friend, i look forward to seeing your next one.

I also look forward to seeing you again and maybe getting to hold a few of these great pens.

PS: Im jealous of you beating me into the guild  But I am proud of your accomplishment! Now..............show us your guild pen:biggrin: dont hold back.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 7, 2014)

Outstandingly Superb Pen, Doc.
Glorious Blank, with Fantastic Lines, Proportions, and Profile.
Expert Workmanship in all Facets.
Only a Generous and Unselfish Person, such as you, would be prepared to Give it away as a Gift.
Truly One in A Million, both the Pen, and the Person.
Brian.


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2014)

Justin, My friend...from you I have learned far more than kitless pen making....and there is always more to learn. There is *NO possible way* that I could have accomplished this without your mentorship, kindness, patience and generosity of the most precious of commodities, time. We will see each other again for sure! By the way "use some someday" maybe sooner than you think:wink:
Warm Regards,
Doc



Timebandit said:


> Ahhhh.....My grasshopper! You have turned into a butterfly! There is nothing left to teach. You have turned into an amazing pen maker Doc and i envy the person receiving this beautiful pen. The pen is beautiful and you did a great job keeping the grain matched from cap to barrel. The front section is a little off, but im sure that this was not the easiest of materials to work with. I hope to be able to use some demascus someday, just to rich for my blood right now. Heck i hope i even make a pen anytime soon. I almost have my shop set back up, so hopefully soon.
> 
> Keep it up my friend, i look forward to seeing your next one.
> 
> ...


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished the fountain pen section for the pen to add to rollerball. Sports a Ruthenium plated #6 steel JoWo nib and feed.
Since there have been questions regarding finishing of this Mokume pen, I thought I would answer, hopefully, some of them.  

The pen after machining was sanding to 500 grit, followed by a treatment with a Paasche Air Eraser with Aluminum Oxide M-6 abrasive.  Due to heterogeneous nature of the  Mokume, special care is taken when working with it as to not "smear" one  layer of metal over another.  Rinsing with a citrus detergent yielded an oil and residue free matte surface on the pen.  The matte surface showed pattern better than a highly polished one. The latter treatment was  followed by an "Baldwin No Name Patina Prep" which used feldspar and an acid treatment to clean and etch the surface. The pieces were then maintained under heated water to prevent exposure to the air. Patination is done immediately upon removal  from water and changes the color of the metal, by selectively oxidizing and preferential darkening one of the component metals thus increasing contrast. Copper and copper alloys, when combined with precious metals, give the strongest possible contrast because of the ability to both etch and patina the copper. I used "Baldwin's Patina Solution" as it combined several steps. The final finish on this Mokume Gane pen demonstrated how a surface with little visible pattern transformed to a three color pattern which distinguished and sharply delineated all three metals in a very pleasing swirl that literally "popped".  Patination of the pen involved multiple trial attempts on my part. I utilized differing immersion times in the solution to allow for three distinct colors to emerge on the single pen in the most pleasing hues and tones. 

Finally, to prevent oxidation, seal the surface, protect from body oils and further enhance the appearance,  3 coats of Caswell VHT-Metal Lacquer were applied  to the pen.

Thanks for looking.
Doc​


----------



## SteveG (Aug 11, 2014)

QUOTE=wizard;
The pen after machining was sanding to 500 grit, followed by a treatment with a Paasche Air Eraser with Aluminum Oxide M-6 abrasive. [/SIZE][/FONT] Due to heterogeneous nature of the  Mokume, special care is taken when working with it as to not "smear" one  layer of metal over another.  Rinsing with a citrus detergent yielded an oil and residue free matte surface on the pen.  The matte surface showed pattern better than a highly polished one. The latter treatment was  followed by an "Baldwin No Name Patina Prep" which used feldspar and an acid treatment to clean and etch the surface. The pieces were then maintained under heated water to prevent exposure to the air. Patination is done immediately upon removal  from water and changes the color of the metal, by selectively oxidizing and preferential darkening one of the component metals thus increasing contrast. Copper and copper alloys, when combined with precious metals, give the strongest possible contrast because of the ability to both etch and patina the copper. I used "Baldwin's Patina Solution" as it combined several steps. The final finish on this Mokume Gane pen demonstrated how a surface with little visible pattern transformed to a three color pattern which distinguished and sharply delineated all three metals in a very pleasing swirl that literally "popped".  Patination of the pen involved multiple trial attempts on my part. I utilized differing immersion times in the solution to allow for three distinct colors to emerge on the single pen in the most pleasing hues and tones. 

Finally, to prevent oxidation, seal the surface, protect from body oils and further enhance the appearance,  3 coats of Caswell VHT-Metal Lacquer were applied  to the pen.

You know, Doc, when I first viewed this pen, I immediately figured that the processes you used were what you have just stated above. I think that would have been obvious to anyone looking at it.  

Clearly there were a number of quite unique and specialized process "steps" involved here, and I was curious where you learned to do these things. The amazing results are a treasure to behold, and I would love to 'be holding' this pen. You are not only outside the box, but could possibly never get back in the box, since 'the box' and you currently reside in different universes! Amazing creativity and originality complemented by great work.


----------



## OZturner (Aug 11, 2014)

I wish to thank you Doc, aka "Wizard," 
For the Introductory Lesson in Advanced Alchemy.
 
Obviously to make a Blank of this Style, it only requires PhDs in, Advanced Lateral Thinking, Applied Chemistry, Advanced Metallurgy, Applied Physics, and Advanced Mathematics. 
Levels I, II, III, and Advanced Alchemy, as well as the Patience of Job.
Coupled with Outstanding Pen Making Skills.
 
That has just put it beyond my level of knowledge, skill and expertise.
So I think I will have to be satisfied just to Look and Enjoy your Incredible Creations.
Brian.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 11, 2014)

Doc, it was my honor to teach you and to become your friend and meet your amazing family, wife and sons. You are an amazing man who gives selflessly to help others, and i am greatful to have meet you. There are a few things im sure you are going to need to teach me in the future :wink: and I look forward to our next meeting and enjoy seeing your pens more and more each day. I keep coming back to these threads to have another look.:biggrin:

Justin



wizard said:


> Justin, My friend...from you I have learned far more than kitless pen making....and there is always more to learn. There is *NO possible way* that I could have accomplished this without your mentorship, kindness, patience and generosity of the most precious of commodities, time. We will see each other again for sure! By the way "use some someday" maybe sooner than you think:wink:
> Warm Regards,
> Doc
> 
> ...


----------



## wizard (Aug 15, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Wow, that's pretty special. The metal colour combo is very striking.
> Is the black the brass or the nickel silver?



Steven...sorry..just noticed some of questions in thread.:redface:. Actually, the black is the copper. Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Aug 15, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> Thaaaat's NEAT!  Does he sell the rod on the web?


Mark,
He does. Go to :
Sakmar Enterprises, LLC - Home
or e-mail him....
Doc


----------

